# PS3: HDMI to DVI w/ Audio



## Ravenas (Nov 13, 2007)

With the new 80gb PS3, I'm wanting to go from HDMI to DVI to plug it up to my monitor. My question is, how will I get audio from the PS3 since DVI can't handle audio? I'm not looking to spend a lot of money on this solution, just something that will get the job done and can maybe handle 7.1.


----------



## ktr (Nov 13, 2007)

You can get it from the Composite (red and white), and plug that directly to your speakers. But that would be 2.1. To do 7.1 you have to use optical, route it to a receiver.


----------



## d44ve (Nov 13, 2007)

Ravenas said:


> With the new 80gb PS3, I'm wanting to go from HDMI to DVI to plug it up to my monitor. My question is, how will I get audio from the PS3 since DVI can't handle audio? I'm not looking to spend a lot of money on this solution, just something that will get the job done and can maybe handle 7.1.




As far as I know, you cant... unless you buy some expensive converter for the sound.

Why not just use the RGB components instead? The PS3 will still do 1080p over them.





ktr said:


> You can get it from the Composite (red and white), and plug that directly to your speakers. But that would be 2.1. To do 7.1 you have to use optical, route it to a receiver.




I do not believe you can hook up the composite while using the HDMI


----------



## ktr (Nov 13, 2007)

d44ve said:


> I do not believe you can hook up the composite while using the HDMI on the PS3



you can...

In the options, you can set audio and video to output on different mediums.


----------



## d44ve (Nov 13, 2007)

ktr said:


> you can...
> 
> In the options, you can set audio and video to output on different mediums.




Have you done it personally? Cause I tried to do exactly that and it would not let me


----------



## ktr (Nov 13, 2007)

yea, i have done it.


----------



## KennyT772 (Nov 13, 2007)

I know this can be done with the 360 as it has a audio only connector for use with hdmi. Hope you can figure it out.


----------



## Ravenas (Nov 13, 2007)

d44ve said:


> As far as I know, you cant... unless you buy some expensive converter for the sound.
> 
> Why not just use the RGB components instead? The PS3 will still do 1080p over them.
> 
> ...



Well, I'm wanting to use DVI or VGA because I will be using my monitor...


----------



## d44ve (Nov 13, 2007)

Ravenas said:


> Well, I'm wanting to use DVI or VGA because I will be using my monitor...



Yeah, I just saw that part of the post...  

sorry about that... have you tried what KTR suggested?


----------



## Ravenas (Nov 13, 2007)

ktr said:


> You can get it from the Composite (red and white), and plug that directly to your speakers. But that would be 2.1. To do 7.1 you have to use optical, route it to a receiver.



Are you saying plug it directly into my stereo system? My speakers are part of a stereo system and they are connected to a stereo / dvd player.


----------



## Ravenas (Nov 13, 2007)

Where can this be bought?

http://www.green-box.com.tw/products/view/id/104

(Hopefully it's not expensive)


----------



## d44ve (Nov 13, 2007)

Ravenas said:


> Where can this be bought?
> 
> http://www.green-box.com.tw/products/view/id/104
> 
> (Hopefully it's not expensive)




That still will not give you the 7.1 sound you are looking for...


----------



## Ravenas (Nov 13, 2007)

d44ve said:


> That still will not give you the 7.1 sound you are looking for...



Any sound for now would be fine =P I would like to get 7.1, but it's not a must. (Like I said in my first post, "maybe 7.1".)


----------



## d44ve (Nov 13, 2007)

Ravenas said:


> Any sound for now would be fine =P I would like to get 7.1, but it's not a must.




well according to KTR you can use the HDMI connection (you will be converting it to DVI) AND use the composit audio out connections too.

I tried this before, but with no luck... I could not get BOTH connections working at the same time. However, KTR said he has done it... so apparently it can done.


----------



## ktr (Nov 13, 2007)

Seems like that box is only available in Japan. And there is no news of it coming to the US. Reason is that it strips HDCP, which may lead to legal issues.



d44ve said:


> well according to KTR you can use the HDMI connection (you will be converting it to DVI) AND use the composit audio out connections too.
> 
> I tried this before, but with no luck... I could not get BOTH connections working at the same time. However, KTR said he has done it... so apparently it can done.



It's the first thing you see when powering up the PS3. You are given an option on which medium you want to display video, than which medium you want to output sound.


----------



## Ravenas (Nov 13, 2007)

The most I can get is 2.1 though? Blah oh well, I wish there was something for the PS3 like the Xbox 360 Elite HDMI cables...


----------



## ktr (Nov 13, 2007)

Ravenas said:


> The most I can get is 2.1 though? Blah oh well, I wish there was something for the PS3 like the Xbox 360 Elite HDMI cables...



Its the same thing with the 360...


----------



## Ravenas (Nov 13, 2007)

ktr said:


> Its the same thing with the 360...



Ahh but, anyway where is the option to set the PS3 to use sound through the component cables while using the DVI connection?


----------



## ktr (Nov 13, 2007)

I am not at my ps3 atm, but you remember the screen that you first say on the initial setup? Its that one...


----------



## Ravenas (Nov 13, 2007)

Ohh ok, I remember that, thanks much for your help.


----------



## Ravenas (Nov 13, 2007)

Also, last question, is there a way to get the PS3's sound to go through PC speakers?


----------



## ktr (Nov 13, 2007)

you would need RCA to 3.5mm adapter.


----------



## Ravenas (Nov 13, 2007)

ktr said:


> you would need RCA to 3.5mm adapter.



I have one


----------



## lildragon (Dec 31, 2007)

Hiya guys, I'm desperately seeking a way to do this. I bought a LG wide (HDCP) today and hooked up video thru hdmi-dvi (a thing of beauty), I then plugged in the supplied AV cables that came with the PS3 for sound, I bought a y-plug to plug in the ps3's red/white so I can get the 3.5mm plug for my sound card in my PC. Unfortunately there's no sound. I still get my PC sounds, but my PS3 isn't playing anything. Any ideas?

I should note I'm using a y adapter as apposed to a y cable

What I'm using











Take care,

~t


----------



## Ravenas (Dec 31, 2007)

Yup, that's what I'm using actually. 

Playing PS3 at 1080p with sound, I'll post some pictures of it soon.


----------



## lildragon (Dec 31, 2007)

Ravenas said:


> Yup, that's what I'm using actually.
> 
> Playing PS3 at 1080p with sound, I'll post some pictures of it soon.



Really? How in the world did you get it to work through your soundcard? I'm thinking I need all female leads and plug in my computer speakers that way. 

~t


----------



## ktr (Dec 31, 2007)

He is not going through the sound card, but directly to his speakers via RCA.


----------



## lildragon (Dec 31, 2007)

Yup that was it, went out and bought a dual female coupler and now enjoying a full HD experience.

Thx for the help!

~t


----------



## julio41297 (Aug 14, 2008)

*PS3 DVI audio prob*

im gettin ps3 and i have a 19" LCD monitor (it has speakers but it plays like shit) in my room so i bought a HDMI - DVI cable but that will only give me video but no audio.... if i run the audio from the 3 color thing striaght to my monitor... will it play?????? and if it does. i know it will be shitty. i wanna run it to my pc speakers but the speakers have a male connection that plugs into the CPU but doesnt have a female part so u can plug it in so it an play audio like the monitor can... wat can i do to get audio.. not jus any kind.....proper audio... and im not 2 familiar with this stuff can u make it simple as possible.. thnks


----------



## Awais193 (Feb 15, 2009)

Ravenas said:


> Ohh ok, I remember that, thanks much for your help.




Hello, i have the same promblem i do not have any sound on my Ps3 for Hdmi to Dvi. i was wondering how i could get some sound im not bothered if its hd sound or normal sound i dont know how to get around this. 

Thanks


----------



## Awais193 (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: Hdmi to Dvi Sound Promblem*

Hello, i have the same promblem i have set up my Hdmi to Dvi cable but i do not have any sound. can you help me getting around this. i am not bothered if it is Hd Sound i just need some sound. can you give me some instructuons please. i am not very good at using the ps3 so could you please giv me some good instructions. Thanks


----------



## Awais193 (Feb 15, 2009)

Hello, i was wondering if some one can help me to get sound on my ps3. i have set up hdmi to dvi cable but i do not have any sound can some  one giv me some clear instructions please. i am not botherd if it is Hd sound as long as i have sound. so can some one giv me clear instructions i am not very good at using the ps3 so you know. Thanks


----------



## dark2099 (Feb 15, 2009)

From the settings menu select Sound Settings, then Audio Output Settings.  From there you can choose to run the audio over your connector of choice.  The PS3 will have pictures of those connections and connectors so you can be sure that you select the correct one.


----------



## Darren (Feb 16, 2009)

Awais193,

Posting the same message in such a short duration will not get your question answered any quicker. 

I do not own a PS3, but I'm positive that a DVI cable can only pass through video signals only. So theoretically if you use a HDMI to DVI cable you will not get sound only visuals because DVI is for visuals not sound!

HDMI cable should be avoided for audio unless you have the proper equipment such as a compatible AV receiver.


Your best bet is to use the red, white and yellow cable and hook it up to the TV. The white and red cable is for the audio.


----------

